# SSF HQ & SIGS SQN FLAG graphic wanted



## Jackal1970 (9 Apr 2012)

Hey guys.  Im looking for my old units flag online and cant seem to locate it.  Anyone have a pic of the  SSF HQ & SIGS SQN FLAG ???
Thanks
Gary
gdunne70@hotmail.com


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2012)

That's odd, you are the second guy i see looking for that one.

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/105425/post-1087402/topicseen.html#new



Hey, wait a minute.........


----------



## cupper (9 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That's odd, you are the second guy i see looking for that one.
> 
> http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/105425/post-1087402/topicseen.html#new
> 
> ...



 :rofl:


----------

